# RTA Map Center -- Support >  how to map a whole trip in the online mapping tool

## drwhois

totally new here and exited to start drawing the trip i'm planning on the west coast
so far i managed to get from A to B but is it possible to plan from A to B to C to....Z
i can drop in markers but don't see how to connect them to 1 big loop

tia!
Marc

----------


## Midwest Michael

I think the answers you are looking for are explained in detail here. 

I'm not completely sure of your issue, but I suspect you may need to first plot A to Z, and then add in b, c, d, etc to achieve what you are trying to do.

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

We use the RTA Custom Mapping Tool to create loop trips all of the time.  However, in the current version of the software, you are limited to eight custom waypoints plus the beginning and ending location.  So it works best to do smaller sections of a larger trip in each map.

Mark

----------


## drwhois

thx, it was the 8 waypoints which blocked me then  :)

----------

